
Remote Workers Can Get a Cushy Apartment, Free Office Space, and $10,000 - rbc
https://www.nextgov.com/cio-briefing/2018/11/remote-workers-can-get-cushy-apartment-free-office-space-and-10000if-they-move-tulsa/152812/
======
nunez
honestly not a bad deal for someone who is okay with having a limited
selection of things available to them.

